# 2006 25rss



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what the invoice price of a 25rss is? MSRP of the one I am looking at is $23968.
Thanks, Tahoe101


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We don't know the invoice price and any other price set is by the dealer. Generally speaking you can try to get 25-30% off of MSRP. Problem is MSRP is a floating, it changes at different dealers. For sometime many of us here have suggested the prices from Lakeshore RV to use as a general idea for good prices their price is $17,499.

Lakeshore RV


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tahoe,

For that price you better get the leather and gold plating options, not to mention the 42" plasma TV! Yikes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Not too sure on the MSRP, but I've been shopping quite awhile and watching the prices, Marci at Lakeshore RV has the best deal;

http://www.rvtrader.com/rvdetail96547.htm

Happy Hunting !!! action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

smore said:


> Not too sure on the MSRP, but I've been shopping quite awhile and watching the prices, Marci at Lakeshore RV has the best deal;
> 
> http://www.rvtrader.com/rvdetail96547.htm
> 
> ...


Just tell them the 'cult' sent you


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I still have sticker shock from the prices the local dealer in Bakersfield,CA is giving me. They were having this "big" sale. They took off 1K off the price, so now it's down to 21K. I guess I will just bite the bullet and do it.

Beerman


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

I just bought one this past weekend for just under 18k. That included about 1k worth of add in stuff (full gas tanks, extra battery, sway bar, etc).

Good luck,
John


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Beerman said:


> I still have sticker shock from the prices the local dealer in Bakersfield,CA is giving me. They were having this "big" sale. They took off 1K off the price, so now it's down to 21K. I guess I will just bite the bullet and do it.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]81354[/snapback]​


I am just curios, and wondering. Has anyone had someone else go pcik up an OB for them at a location that is $3-5 k cheaper than they can get locally? I'm thinking that some retired friend may be wiiling to do something like that for just the fun experience and the cost of fuel. I suppose it might become too complicated, what with insurance considerations, necessary signatures on Title and loan papers etc. But seems like and intriguing idea and maybe fun seeing different parts of the country with some of the expense covered by the new puchaser. Might could work for you in some limited situations and save a few $K too. Just a thought.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh yes, several Outbackers have purchased out of state (or even across state) to get a better deal.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beerman said:


> I still have sticker shock from the prices the local dealer in Bakersfield,CA is giving me. They were having this "big" sale. They took off 1K off the price, so now it's down to 21K. I guess I will just bite the bullet and do it.
> 
> Beerman
> [snapback]81354[/snapback]​


Beerman,

Why bite a $3,500 bullet? I would go through Lakeshore in a heartbeat. Even if you choose to have it shipped out, the shipping is only going to run you $2,000-2,500.

That's $1,000 to $1,500 in your pocket. Or, if you really don't want it, you could send it to me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

What a great suggestion, do you want to give me your bank account info now so that I can wire the money







. I have thought about it, I haven't called them yet, but I am thinking about it. Just curious to see how much shipping will be


----------



## Maldoro (Feb 14, 2006)

Beerman,

Lakeshore gave me a shipping price of 1650.00 to West palm beach which is about 1500 miles. I also received a good price at http://www.tiararvsales.com/ in Elkhart, IN with a shipping price of $2000. Just passing the info


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Maldoro said:


> Beerman,
> 
> Lakeshore gave me a shipping price of 1650.00 to West palm beach which is about 1500 miles. I also received a good price at http://www.tiararvsales.com/ in Elkhart, IN with a shipping price of $2000. Just passing the info
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear from a few guys/gals that have actually had an Outback shipped to them from any dealer (not picking on Lakeshore...they have great deals)

My concern would be problems with the trailer that a normal walk through would have revealed. Guess a local dealer could help, but they can always put the "you didn't buy it here" routine and put you on an infinite waiting list.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tahoe101 said:


> Can anyone tell me what the invoice price of a 25rss is? MSRP of the one I am looking at is $23968.
> Thanks, Tahoe101
> [snapback]81331[/snapback]​


Hi, Tahoe!
I can't find anywhere that will give you the MSRP price or invoice price. You have to shop for deals. One way that I comparison shopped was to type "Keystone dealers" (not in quotes) in a google search, and lots of dealerships came up. That way, you can compare base prices/added features, etc. It's like my 27RSDS is fully loaded, with all the extras (decorator package, comfort package, etc.), and the website that someone posted showed a model without any of that for $18,900. I got mine for $22,700, and with the features I have, basing on an '05 model, instead of the '06 I have, I still have a good deal. 
With so much money invested, I'd definitely want to see it first. The Keystone dealer I went through quoted me a price, located me a model with my specs, and relocated it for FREE from Tennessee to Lake Park, GA (on the FLA line). I put down some earnest money (on credit card) that was to be refunded if I was not satisfied with the model. 
The company I dealt with is SuncoastersRV, and they have a website www.suncoastersrv.com. 
They had the best prices in the area.
Good luck!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd like to hear from a few guys/gals that have actually had an Outback shipped to them from any dealer (not picking on Lakeshore...they have great deals)

My concern would be problems with the trailer that a normal walk through would have revealed. Guess a local dealer could help, but they can always put the "you didn't buy it here" routine and put you on an infinite waiting list.
[snapback]81535[/snapback]​[/quote]
PS You might type the state in the search, as well, to get local dealers.
Darlene action


----------



## Tahoe101 (Feb 10, 2006)

I thank everyone for the great feedback!! I did find that Lakeshore and Tiara RV had the best prices for the 25rss (17,499 and 16,900).....but, I ran into the same issue others mentioned, if you don't buy local it is almost impossible to get service local! Even at a Keystone dealer. What I am trying to do is to take the price Marci gave me from Lakeshore and see if the local dealer can get close to that (maybe with some "extras") The biggest Keystone dealer in Northern VA is Reines and they now say they don't have a service dept anymore...it is a technical support center for 'their' customers. The other Keystone dealer in the area said that if I didn't buy my OB from them I would go to the bottom of the list for service. It really sounds like a ruthless business from a newbie standpoint!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Tahoe101 said:


> The other Keystone dealer in the area said that if I didn't buy my OB from them I would go to the bottom of the list for service. It really sounds like a ruthless business from a newbie standpoint!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty lame! I bet Keystone doesn't agree with that way of doing business....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you ask the service department if they would help or just the sales folks? Sales usually say they service what they sell. Service will usually do it as they may operate as a profit center and ge bonused on level or work. What if you moved towns and brought the Outback?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Try this. Call the Keystone customer service # and ask them who the nearest service dealers are, explain your situation and see how they help you. You don't need to go into the price bit just explain you are looking a buying from another dealer and what to do about service. You can also call Marcie and explain to her, they can often give you options. I'm hearing that some areas are getting mobile RV service techs that come out and work on the campers and then bill for warranty work. Not sure about your area though.


----------

